# Hello from Texas



## Curtis Helsley (May 29, 2014)

Greetings, I'm an EA from Duncanville, TX (John C. Pelt Masonic Lodge #1321), and am glad to have found this forum.  Looking forward to learning from and fellowshipping with everyone here!


----------



## crono782 (May 29, 2014)

Welcome brother!


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## KSigMason (May 29, 2014)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## stevenson8877 (Jun 2, 2014)

Welcome Bro.

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## jvarnell (Jun 3, 2014)

I shook you your hand after your EA and glad to see others from our lodge showing up here on the fourms.


----------



## MRichard (Jun 6, 2014)

Greetings brother from a fellow EA in Texas.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 8, 2014)

Welcome Brother Curtis!


----------



## calvin spotts (Jul 2, 2014)

Greetings. I am not a member. But i am looking for my local lodge. I am from San Marcos Texas. 78666


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 2, 2014)

San Marcos #342
3024 Hwy. 123 S.
Meets the 1st Tuesday of each month @ 7:30pm.


----------



## jvarnell (Jul 3, 2014)

Y'all should have seen Cutis when he turnd in his EA work last week.  He did it all in one.  impressive is all I can say.  John C Pelt is blessed to have new Masons that are that good.


----------



## Curtis Helsley (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks for the kudos!  But I couldn't have done it without the patience and dedication of my mentor.  Looking forward to my Fellowcraft and learning that work as well, so far Freemasonry has been enlightening in more ways than I can count!

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------

